# Vincent, my anchor



## Tony P.

Topic phrase: Vincent, my anchor
Added by Cagey, moderator

What would be the correct translation for this phrase? Seems simple, but the online translation generators are all over the place. It's for a tattoo so correctness and conciseness are a must. Thank you!


----------



## Testing1234567

Could you provide some context? Who is Vincent? Why is he your anchor? In what way is he your anchor?


----------



## Testing1234567

Also, do you want to have "Vincent" or the Latinized name "Vincentius"?


----------



## Tony P.

Vincent is my son. And, yes, I would like the Latinized version of his name. If there are several variations of expressing "Vincent, my anchor" or "Vincent is my anchor," that would be fine. Thank you for your help.


----------



## Tony P.

It's going on a tattoo of an anchor, so the literal word for "anchor" is what I'm looking for.


----------



## Testing1234567

Requirement:

Latinized name
literal anchor
Translations:

Vincenti ancora mea ("Vincent my anchor", in the vocative)

Vincentius ancora mea est ("Vincent is my anchor", in the nominative)
Follow-up question:

Latin has long and short vowels. In the Classical period, long vowels are represented by apices, while nowadays they are represented by macrons. However, in an English context, e.g. mottos, they are often not represented in any manner. What is your choice on this matter? (Only the final *i* in Vincent*i* has a long vowel anyway.)
*Please wait for another member to double-check before getting a tattoo.*


----------



## Tony P.

I prefer the Vincentius over Vincenti


----------



## Testing1234567

"Vincentius ancora mea" also makes grammatical sense to me, but as I have mentioned before, *please wait for another member to double-check before getting a tattoo. I hold no responsibilities for any errors.*


----------



## Tony P.

Will do! Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## Scholiast

Strictly speaking, the Latin for "Vincent" is _Vincens_, in both nominative and vocative forms.

Σ


----------



## Testing1234567

Scholiast said:


> Strictly speaking, the Latin for "Vincent" is _Vincens_, in both nominative and vocative forms.
> 
> Σ


Vincent - Wikipedia writes:


> *Vincent* (Latin: Vincentius) is a male given name derived from the Roman name Vincentius, which is derived from the Latin word "vincere" (to conquer).


----------



## Scholiast

Greetings, Testing

_vincens_ is the participial form from _vincere_, with the stem _vincent-_. _Vincentius_ is a derivative form. Compare the Emperors _Constans_, _Constantius_, and indeed _Constantinus_ (Constantine).

Σ


----------



## Testing1234567

Scholiast said:


> _vincens_ is the participial form from _vincere_, with the stem _vincent-_. _Vincentius_ is a derivative form.


I know that *Vincentius* ultimately comes from the word *vincens*, but that does not mean the name *Vincent* is Latinized as **Vincens*. According to Online Etymology Dictionary, the name *Vincent* is from French, shortened from Latin *Vincentius*. Many words ending in *-ent* do indeed derive from a Latin word ending in *-ens*, which might be where your confusion stems from.


Scholiast said:


> Compare the Emperors _Constans_, _Constantius_, and indeed _Constantinus_ (Constantine).


They are irrelevant to this discussion.


----------



## Tony P.

I am going with Vincentius. . . more in line with what I'm looking for and, tho, I did not study Latin, I more convince with Testing's explanation.
Thanks for all the help folks!


----------

